# vol 3 of Bavinck's Reformed Dogmatics: Sin & Salvation in Christ is now available!



## crhoades (Mar 15, 2006)

http://heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=3120


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 15, 2006)

just curious, have you read volume one? I just finished volume 2


----------



## crhoades (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> just curious, have you read volume one? I just finished volume 2


I've read large chunks but not the whole thing. From what I've read it is very good.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> just curious, have you read volume one? I just finished volume 2



Since you have finished two, who does "The Doctrine of God" better, Bavinck or Frame?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 15, 2006)

I haven't finished Frame yet? Frame is easier to read. There is also LESS history in Frame. People fault him on that but if others have done the groundwork on history, then let frame unload his cannons on what he is good at: philosophical analysis from a Reformed perspective.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I haven't finished Frame yet? Frame is easier to read. There is also LESS history in Frame. People fault him on that but if others have done the groundwork on history, then let frame unload his cannons on what he is good at: philosophical analysis from a Reformed perspective.



I don't think people fault Frame (just because) he does not put a lot of history in his books. It is that he may do things where he goes against the history, that they may have issues with.


----------



## JM (Mar 27, 2006)

I like history and Bavinck is my choice, vol. 3 is in the mail.


----------



## Casey (Mar 28, 2006)

Just a note for those interested. Bavinck wrote a summary of his dogmatics in Dutch that has likewise been translated into English (though they changed the title of the book in English):

Our Reasonable Faith: A Survey of Christian Doctrine
Amazon.com: Our Reasonable Faith: A Survey of Christian Doctrine: Books: Herman Bavinck,Henry Zylstra

It's pricey 'cause it's a Wipf & Stock reprint.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 28, 2006)

Westminster Bookstore

[Edited on 3-28-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## Casey (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Westminster Bookstore
> 
> [Edited on 3-28-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


Some of those are portions of his Dogmatics that were published in parts before the whole was complete. Which of those books are _not_ part of his Dogmatics? (I.e., like "Our Reasonable Faith.") Is "The Philosophy of Revelation" not included in his Dogmatics? Anyone have that?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> ...



My impression is that if you read the Dogmatics, you will get the sense of it, if only in different words. My advice is to go for the dogmatics instead. Ultimately more bang for your buck. But I could be wrong.


----------

